# Christmas present



## ratdaddy (Dec 26, 2010)

Well what did everyone get for christmas


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 26, 2010)

two shirts, $250, settlers of catan game, the new weezer album, dvd and I think thats its.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 26, 2010)

I got my interior for my car done....:0 at last


----------



## OldRider (Dec 26, 2010)

I love that color RedLine........is the exterior paint beige or brown? Not sure what it is but the buckets look to be mid sixties.


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea nice interior.whats it in


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 26, 2010)

Is it a 68 firebird?


----------



## yewhi (Dec 26, 2010)

An air hog RC Helicopter!  "santa"  brought one for myself and my 7-year-old.  Xmas is a great excuse to buy myself things I could never get away with otherwise.

Bike related: new pair of bid shorts and a shell for the roadie in me.  Sorry.  Nothing vintage.  Wouldn't trust my wife in that department,


----------



## yewhi (Dec 26, 2010)

redline1968 said:


> I got my interior for my car done....:0 at last




Nice!  Can't wait to see that once it's complete.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 26, 2010)

omgosh Im so jealous, i want a ride next time I head out to portland which by that time you should have it done


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea those firebirds.good memories.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks its been along time in work but now its almost done. the exterior is green.I had it as a kid always had a 4spd for me. my wife forced me to finish it because im buying bikes instead of this.  yes i would love to show it sometime. when its not wet.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 26, 2010)

*The Holidays's*

I got myself a 38 Colson Imperial. My first ever real Colson that through me for a wow! Colson is the brand for me when I saw a photo of one years back on Nostalgic Dave's site. The most I ever spent on a bike or ever dreamed of. Derek


----------



## fatbike (Dec 26, 2010)

Redline1968 Hey Portlander! I can see it would be hard to collect both cars and bikes. I like the vintage mags. I don't own a vehicle. Just a commuter bicycle and a handful of pre-war Colson's. We need to start up some good rides in this city with other like minded collectors. Derek


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 26, 2010)

Super nice colson.i decieded to buy me a tank for my autocycle for christmas.but no luck so far.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Dec 27, 2010)

A member on here suprised me and left a 1950's Schwinn (with a bow on it) at my back door!  Attached was a present which had...0000Fine Steel wool in it!  Life doesn't get much better than that...
Thanks again Mike...very thoughtful!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 27, 2010)

sounds good derek. i know a few dudes that like to do that. I never have time to do it.  fyi there is going to be a  all bike vintage and newer swap in june in portland i helping out in the format for it so for now its in the works.


----------



## theretrorider (Dec 29, 2010)

*Won it on Ebay Christmas Day*

Picking it up this friday.


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 29, 2010)

Great bike


----------



## fatbike (Dec 29, 2010)

Good to know redline about the swap. I know I met you before but cannot remember your name. Nice Iver Johnson theretrorider. You can ask for anything better than a bike drop-off either Bike at the moon. Sweet!


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 31, 2010)

My Fiance bought my a vintage Fender acoustic guitar 1965 "Malibu" to add to my collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 31, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2010)

My wife go t me a Cabe T-shirt!.......they ROCK!


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 31, 2010)

Well so far i got some parts for my 36 autocycle and a horn button for my 4 star twinnbar.oh yea and clothes.what is it with gettin clothes for christmas.you suppose to get good stuff.iam gonna have to find me a new santa.


----------

